# weirdest magic flute



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

this is the weirdest magic flute i have viewed. it is only half. i do think the tempo is slower. what does one think?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

part 2


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

weird and strange. and wait to one views "wie wie wie"


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ldiat said:


> this is the weirdest magic flute i have viewed. it is only half. i do think the tempo is slower. what does one think?


Typical Eurotrash. Harnoncourt was an idiot conducting something that bore no resemblance to Mozart's intentions. Another example of swindling the public by a producer a massive ego and a conductor who seems the sandwich short of a picnic for not firing the producer !


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

What you expect when you go to the opera.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

They must have had compromising photos to persuade Matti Salminen to feature in this farrago. Either that or they paid him a fiendish amount of cash. Similar to the amount they would have to pay me to sit through it! Looks and sounds provincial and Harnoncourt should stick to the baroque repertoire.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

DavidA said:


> Typical Eurotrash. Harnoncourt was an idiot conducting something that bore no resemblance to Mozart's intentions. Another example of swindling the public by a producer a massive ego and a conductor who seems the sandwich short of a picnic for not firing the producer !


yes double like !!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> weird and strange. and wait to one views "wie wie wie"


I've never been a Harnoncourt fan in the first place, after watching his La clemenza di Tito , the love was gone for good.


----------



## alanmichael1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sarastro's speaker is looking impressive though .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

alanmichael1 said:


> Sarastro's speaker is looking impressive though .


This made me laugh so much that my tea is on my computer screen now. :lol:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

This sort of production is utterly ridiculous. If I want to see a concert performance I will. To have the whole thing drained of colour in such a way is a swindle. I'd have asked for my money back. Perhaps if a few members of the public did there would be less of this Eurotrash


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Brannagh's Magic Flute is quite weird - opens in a WWI battlefield, and the Queen of the Night makes an entry in a battle tank.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> This made me laugh so much that my tea is on my computer screen now. :lol:


yes tea on the puter.....spilled coffee on my new one and "fried" it 250.00 for a new board. son-in-law has loaned me this one. ouch!


----------



## alanmichael1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Pugg said:


> This made me laugh so much that my tea is on my computer screen now. :lol:


Glad that I could entertain you!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

alanmichael1 said:


> Glad that I could entertain you!!


Little things says a lot. :cheers:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Little things says a lot. :cheers:


you drink beer? i thought you typed tea?:wave:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> you drink beer? i thought you typed tea?:wave:


I like a cherry beer once a week yes. You should try it.
Tea in the morning however.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I like a cherry beer once a week yes. You should try it.
> Tea in the morning however.


here ya go, have another!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> here ya go, have another!


That's cursing in Church mate, buy a proper tea set.


----------

